# Date night, movie suggestions.....



## etexas (Mar 27, 2009)

OK, Uncle Etexas is taking his Lady out and she is down for dinner and a movie, little help...I have been fine tuning a timber contract for a few weeks now and other than playing around here....I have no idea what is going on in the "real world" LIKE movies....SO. What is out, what is good, and what is something we both might like. Ladies suggestions are welcome, no big chick-flicks though, remember my smoking cessation and show MERCY!!!!


----------



## QueenEsther (Mar 27, 2009)

*Don't *watch Knowing.


----------



## etexas (Mar 27, 2009)

Knowing looks cool....anyone actually seen it????


----------



## etexas (Mar 27, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Paul Blart, Mall Cop?


LOL....IF it were up to me Josh.....


----------



## Scott Shahan (Mar 27, 2009)

etexas said:


> Knowing looks cool....anyone actually seen it????



Im going to go see it tonight... It does look cool and some of my friends have said that it is good.. But then again those friends of mine are guys, maybe the gals dont like it though...


----------



## etexas (Mar 27, 2009)

What happened to the Knowing trailer?????


----------



## Scott Shahan (Mar 27, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Dr. McMahon suggests_ not_ going to see knowing: http://www.puritanboard.com/f75/knowing-nicolas-cage-45646/




really?

-----Added 3/27/2009 at 01:46:47 EST-----



etexas said:


> What happened to the Knowing trailer?????




I deleted it, I didnt know if we can post trailers to the board, or it it was appropriate to show it on the PB..


----------



## etexas (Mar 27, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Dr. McMahon suggests_ not_ going to seek knowing: http://www.puritanboard.com/f75/knowing-nicolas-cage-45646/


OK.......I am going with MATTHEW here NO L. Ron Hubbard stuff for the Uncle and his Wife......


----------



## QueenEsther (Mar 27, 2009)

My husband and I saw Knowing and he really didn't like it. We also saw Paul Blart, Mall Cop, that was good, cheesy but good.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Mar 27, 2009)

Rotten Tomatoes doesn't list anything I'd want to see... sorry


----------



## etexas (Mar 27, 2009)

QueenEsther said:


> My husband and I saw Knowing and he really didn't like it. We also saw Paul Blart, Mall Cop, that was good, cheesy but good.


MAYBE I can get Mall Cop in.......


----------



## Theognome (Mar 27, 2009)

Forgo the movie and do a local dinner theatre instead.

Theognome


----------



## etexas (Mar 27, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Forgo the movie and do a local dinner theatre instead.
> 
> Theognome


Or I could REALLY make a night of it and swallow all my sleeping pills! Really man! Help me! Dinner Theatre for crying out loud......


----------



## he beholds (Mar 27, 2009)

Paul Blart looks sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo dumb to me. I HATE physical humor, though.
My first pick would be _I Love You Man_, which is rated R and I'm sure very crass, b/c most of their movies are. 
Or I would see _Taken_, which is PG-13 and should be a scary psychological thriller.

I used your profile pic location to see if there were any cool movies where you live. Fandango had both of those movies listed at theaters there. 
Other ones in your town that I could be forced to see:
_Watchmen_, but I have no clue what it's about.
_Duplicity_, but I'm thinking it would be a better $1 movie. Redbox.


----------



## QueenEsther (Mar 27, 2009)

I want to see Watchmen. This would be easier if we knew what your lady liked. Does she like cheese, action, historical, adventure???


----------



## Scott Shahan (Mar 27, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Dr. McMahon suggests_ not_ going to see knowing: http://www.puritanboard.com/f75/knowing-nicolas-cage-45646/




after reading that...that really changes my tune.....It doesnt surprise me though.. Scientology is big in Hollywood. I used to live in Hollywood just a couple of blocks away from their big building on Hollywood Blvd..I used to talk with the scientologists about the gospel. And I did eventually have a few of them come to our bible study! thanks for the link Josh!


----------



## etexas (Mar 27, 2009)

QueenEsther said:


> I want to see Watchmen. This would be easier if we knew what your lady liked. Does she like cheese, action, historical, adventure???


Rose, you are married, I am a man, when do we EVER know what women want! I did not when I was dating and oddly enough it gets more confusing in marriage.


----------



## Scott Shahan (Mar 27, 2009)

etexas said:


> QueenEsther said:
> 
> 
> > I want to see Watchmen. This would be easier if we knew what your lady liked. Does she like cheese, action, historical, adventure???
> ...


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 27, 2009)

I saw Taken recently good Date flick...


----------



## Scottish Lass (Mar 27, 2009)

_Taken _does look good--I love movies like that!


----------



## etexas (Mar 27, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> I saw Taken recently good Date flick...



What's it about Benjamin...talk to me.


----------



## Honor (Mar 27, 2009)

what about DOING something? Like bowling or going to a Japanese resturant where they cool the food and put on a show for you? or go on hotwire... according to your location you can get a SWEET hotel room for about $83 (tax included) with the price of dinner and a movie these days... a hotel room is just as much and is packed with a ton of memories... my hubby and I play a hotel game (pm me if you want the rules for the game) and it's cheap and fun for the whole evening.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 27, 2009)

Without giving too much away basically it is thriller starring Liam Neeson as a retired CIA agent whose daughter is kidnapped.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Mar 27, 2009)

My wife and I enjoyed "Taken" -- a 93 minute action thriller.  

"Watchmen" is 2 hr 40 min. long.  But I don't know much about it.


----------



## Scott Shahan (Mar 27, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> I saw Taken recently good Date flick...




 Taken was good!


----------



## etexas (Mar 27, 2009)

honor said:


> what about doing something? Like bowling or going to a japanese resturant where they cool the food and put on a show for you? Or go on hotwire... According to your location you can get a sweet hotel room for about $83 (tax included) with the price of dinner and a movie these days... A hotel room is just as much and is packed with a ton of memories... My hubby and i play a hotel game (pm me if you want the rules for the game) and it's cheap and fun for the whole evening.


suggestion box is closed thank you all!!!!!!


----------



## Honor (Mar 27, 2009)

can't wait to hear how it goes


----------



## he beholds (Mar 27, 2009)

Honor said:


> what about DOING something? Like bowling or going to a Japanese resturant where they cool the food and put on a show for you? or go on hotwire... according to your location you can get a SWEET hotel room for about $83 (tax included) with the price of dinner and a movie these days... a hotel room is just as much and is packed with a ton of memories... my hubby and I play a hotel game (pm me if you want the rules for the game) and it's cheap and fun for the whole evening.



what is a hotel game??


----------



## QueenEsther (Mar 27, 2009)

he beholds said:


> Honor said:
> 
> 
> > what about DOING something? Like bowling or going to a Japanese resturant where they cool the food and put on a show for you? or go on hotwire... according to your location you can get a SWEET hotel room for about $83 (tax included) with the price of dinner and a movie these days... a hotel room is just as much and is packed with a ton of memories... my hubby and I play a hotel game (pm me if you want the rules for the game) and it's cheap and fun for the whole evening.
> ...



I want to know too.


----------



## he beholds (Mar 27, 2009)

etexas said:


> honor said:
> 
> 
> > what about doing something? Like bowling or going to a japanese resturant where they cool the food and put on a show for you? Or go on hotwire... According to your location you can get a sweet hotel room for about $83 (tax included) with the price of dinner and a movie these days... A hotel room is just as much and is packed with a ton of memories... My hubby and i play a hotel game (pm me if you want the rules for the game) and it's cheap and fun for the whole evening.
> ...



hahaha...be careful what you ask for.

-----Added 3/27/2009 at 02:34:50 EST-----



queenesther said:


> he beholds said:
> 
> 
> > honor said:
> ...


*
new thread!new thread!*


----------



## Honor (Mar 27, 2009)

no no no.... I'll PM you..


----------



## A guy (Mar 27, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Paul Blart, Mall Cop?



This was one of the worst movies I have ever seen. I would recommend spending your money on a different movie. I have only seen a few that are currently out but Taken was really good. My wife liked it too.


----------



## BJClark (Mar 27, 2009)

Duplicity--it's a sort of spy movie

In the film, they star as spies-turned-corporate operatives in the midst of a
clandestine love 


Taken--It's action/suspense

Taken Synopsis and Summary - Moviefone

You can go to the link above and put in your sip code to see what's in theaters near you..

Monsters vs Aliens -- a 3d cartoon type movie

Watchmen (this shows male body parts you may not desire to see on other men)

Watchmen Synopsis and Summary - Moviefone

Race to Witch Mountain-- w/ Duane Johnson 

Don't waste your money on Last House on the Left..it's a sick movie..

I Love You Man--A guy is getting married, but doesn't have a best friend, but his fiance' tells him he needs to find one..so he goes in search of a best guy friend...


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 28, 2009)

I know.. you could cook a pizza, pop some beer, and read PB! If you have one computer, that will make it cozy!


----------



## Quickened (Mar 28, 2009)

I have heard taken was great.


----------



## he beholds (Mar 28, 2009)

SOOOO. We're waiting...what did you guys do?


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 28, 2009)

You should take the little lady to see the "Five Points." I hear they're coming to town once they complete Martin's European tour.


----------



## he beholds (Mar 28, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> You should take the little lady to see the "Five Points." I hear they're coming to town once they complete Martin's European tour.



Oh...the Five Points need their own thread!!


----------



## kvanlaan (Mar 29, 2009)

OK, one more hand up for the hotel game, please...


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Mar 29, 2009)

I would say avoid Watchmen. I left after 2 hours because it was horrible both in the realm of morality and its Cinema quality. Basically a 2.5 hour pornographic profanity fest. I did enjoy Paul Blart, very clean and funny.


----------

